# Coal tar?



## cowseatmaize (Apr 25, 2005)

I just bought a mineral water, 1840-60 or so and it's happened again. It's like it was reused for something really horrible and smells that too. I'm thinking coal or pine tar. I ruled out molasses because it's not water solulble. I had this happen with the same era case gin I got. I know reusing bottles was common but is there an easier way to clean it out. I'm now thinking a double boiler. The only chemical I've found to work is laquer thinner. Paint thinner, alcohol, lime away, muratic acid, soapy water don't seam to touch it. Hot water softened it some though.
 Any thoughts on cleaning it or ideas on what it is and what it may have been used for would be appreciated. Especially the use, I'm into the history as much as the bottle.
 Thanks


----------



## woody (Apr 25, 2005)

I've run across bottles with the same type of contents in them as yours.
 What I have found to work is "Formby's Furniture Refinisher".
 It is a liquid, like water, that will dissolve the coal tar contents of the bottle.
 You can find it in most hardware stores or paint stores.


----------



## medbottle (Apr 25, 2005)

Hiya.  Try sudsy ammonia solution.  You can find it in the grocery store in the cleaning products section.  It works wonders with those brown/black tar-like substances.  You will need to let it soak though, sometimes for a couple of weeks.  A friend of mine says he had to soak something for a month, but nothing else worked.  You can usually tell if its working by checking after one night, as the the solution will change color as it disssolves the gunk.  Its a lot safer than solvents, and you can flush it down the sink.  You can also re-use it, even though it's turned brown.  Good luck.


----------

